
The Tor Project Elects New Board of Directors - tshtf
https://blog.torproject.org/blog/tor-project-elects-new-board%C2%A0-directors
======
weinzierl
The interesting part is:

Roger, Nick Mathewson, Meredith Hoban Dunn, Ian Goldberg, Julius Mittenzwei,
Rabbi Rob Thomas, Wendy Seltzer are out of the board. Roger and Nick will stay
as Tor's research leads.

The new board consists of Cindy Cohn (EFF), Bruce Schneier, Matt Blaze,
Gabriella Colemn, Linus Nordberg. Two seats have yet to be filled.

EDIT

Just to avoid confusion: This comment was written before the submission link
was changed from a NY Times article that buried the information about the
changes in the last paragraph to the Tor Project blog post.

~~~
ktta
The NY Times article: [http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/14/technology/tor-
project-a-d...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/14/technology/tor-project-a-
digital-privacy-group-reboots-with-new-board.html?_r=0)

------
danohu
It's very unusual to have such a complete change of board membership, isn't
it? I'm all for new blood, but I'd worry at the near-total loss of continuity.

~~~
tptacek
I don't know about nonprofits, but replacing a whole board of directors isn't
unheard of in corporations.

~~~
mikeyouse
Not terribly uncommon in nonprofits either -- Often times they're on
overlapping terms (3/4/5 year schedules) that occasionally coincide to term-
off half the board at once. That's another difference I've noticed actually,
many nonprofits have specific terms for their BOD whereas most Corps I've seen
have open-ended commitments.

~~~
Tiksi
Maybe that's why they keep asking people to write fizz buzz in interviews.

------
tptacek
Matt Blaze is a credible and reassuring choice.

~~~
__jal
Yep. Cindy, too, for different reasons.

And I'm pretty sure everyone not employed by a TLA loves Bruce.

~~~
dylukes
Not to mention all the "Don't Bring Me Down" jokes we'll get to make.

------
justcommenting
Since Roger and Nick knew about the allegations and (in the opinion of some)
turned a blind eye to them, Shari may have wanted to to articulate some sort
of sea change.

But they probably _also_ knew (from a look at their commit logs, it's pretty
obvious) that the technical work could not continue without them. So it
strikes me as a pragmatic compromise.

~~~
smartbit
Maybe Roger turned a blind eye on Jacob's behavior, maybe he didn't and tried
to bring it up. Roger has many qualities, but handling a diva like Jacob and
_at the same time_ maintaining their long-term cooperation, is something that
imho _very_ few people can handle.

A clean sheet board I think is another good reason why Roger stepped down.

A few days before Jacob stepped down, Roger was so tired he could barely
stand. With Shari Steele as the new director and a new board, it probably is a
relieve for Roger and gives more room for a personal live after all these
years of dedication to the TOR project.

I'm glad that Roger remains in his role as community manager and core
committer. Looking forward to his State of the Onion at 33c3.

------
CobrastanJorji
The head of the EFF, Bruce Schneier, Matt Blaze...this is an A-list group
right here. Color me impressed.

------
jlgaddis
Blog post from the Tor Project: [https://blog.torproject.org/blog/tor-project-
elects-new-boar...](https://blog.torproject.org/blog/tor-project-elects-new-
board%C2%A0-directors)

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we updated the submission link from
[http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/14/technology/tor-project-
a-d...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/14/technology/tor-project-a-digital-
privacy-group-reboots-with-new-board.html) in the spirit of preferring primary
sources.

~~~
Kinnard
Seems a little odd not to go for two independent submissions in my opinion.

~~~
lowpro
The NYT article doesn't really bring anything to the conversation that the
original source doesn't, seems having 2 different submissions would split the
conversation and kill both threads.

~~~
TorKlingberg
The NYT article has much more background information, explaining why this is
newsworthy.

~~~
andybak
Agreed.

